# garden bench restore



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've aquired an old garden bench with rought iron sides and a rought iron insert on the back. the seat is made of slats 1x3 and the back is made like a picture frame holding the rought iron insert. my question is what would be the best wood for the bench slats , I would like to keep it natural or stain, depending on the wood color and patternof the grain. I plan to keep it out doors in the garden , pressure treated is not an option.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I just did one with Mahogany decking ripped into 2-3/4" slats
IPE would finish up nicely also.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks guys, mahogany is my favorite wood , i love how it looks sealed or stained a bit red. was thinking the same thingfor the bench,, my dad used it to redeck our wood boat. thanks again


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Some choices...Teak, Redwood, Cypress, Cedar, White Oak, and as suggested Ipe (very hard). I wouldn't use Red Oak. Honduras Mahogany, or Cuban Mahogany would work, but will show weathering fairly fast. I wouldn't use any film type finishes. Pure Tung Oil, or Penofin will work good.












 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Good choices Cab man
I agree with the oak ........never ever ever outside..........:no:


----------

